# More acquisitions



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

So in the last week or 2 I have been buying to much stuff and I can't stop I still have more stuff comming:support:


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

You're a very, very bad man!


----------



## mrgatorman (Mar 23, 2007)

wow...very impressive


----------



## Jason Brown (Nov 21, 2007)

Nice looking pickups...


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

YOUR AN ADDICT. Haha. Nice pick ups.


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Damn!!!!


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Addict!


----------



## bamawrx (Jul 10, 2007)

Hey did they ship? or that old stock you acquired?


----------



## smokem-cl (Aug 16, 2007)

:dribble:


----------



## htown (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice!!!


----------



## Kaiden (May 2, 2008)

Stupid Question? What is in the Candy Cane Box?


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

awsome pickups


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Outstanding Pickups Joe!!!


----------



## jam (Dec 29, 2007)

tasty Pick up for sure


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

I can always count on Joe to pick up my favs


----------



## boomerd35 (Apr 24, 2007)

Holy spit! And these folks have no idea what else is headed your way!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Kaiden said:


> Stupid Question? What is in the Candy Cane Box?


That's just a little ol cigar called the Camacho Liberty. Hey Joe, what gives? Only one Liberty? You should have sprung for the whole box, then at least you would have completed the picture!

I'm very disappointed in you Joe. You didn't get any pumps. It's not a true shopping spree without shoes!


----------



## Wunderdawg (May 1, 2008)

Yes, you need help. Nice


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

patefengreen said:


> That's just a little ol cigar called the Camacho Liberty. Hey Joe, what gives? Only one Liberty? You should have sprung for the whole box, then at least you would have completed the picture!
> 
> I'm very disappointed in you Joe. You didn't get any pumps. It's not a true shopping spree without shoes!


I got the opus' from a friend and he threw in the liberty I wish I had a box.


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

boomerd35 said:


> Holy spit! And these folks have no idea what else is headed your way!


Oh Troy I have those and another great pickup coming (The main reason I'm broke)


----------



## stlcards (Sep 14, 2007)

Our shops don't have their Opus shipment yet.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

You are a sick man... a sick sick man!!!


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

You better have some more room left in your humidor. Bombs will be a flying Monday. :lol:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

forgop said:


> You better have some more room left in your humidor. Bombs will be a flying Monday. :lol:


Oh ok I'm scared you've been yammering about that for weeks now just admit defeat my friend theres no shame in that:helloooo:


----------



## Bigfoot (Jun 25, 2007)

you whore!!!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

Amazing. Simply amazing.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

jitzy said:


> Oh ok I'm scared you've been yammering about that for weeks now just admit defeat my friend theres no shame in that:helloooo:


No defeat to admit...just a slow delivery from where I placed my order, that's all. I just keep reminding you so you don't think you're gonna get away with it without an ass beating in return. :lol:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

forgop said:


> No defeat to admit...just a slow delivery from where I placed my order, that's all. I just keep reminding you so you don't think you're gonna get away with it without an ass beating in return. :lol:


this should be good ok I'm waiting with baited breath:huh_oh::helloooo:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

Bigfoot said:


> you whore!!!


you of all people are not allowed to call anyone on here that after some of your purchases:roflmao:


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Nice Haul!!


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

wow, you Jitzy...

...ARE RICH!!!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> wow, you Jitzy...
> 
> ...ARE RICH!!!


no just really really bad with money


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

mjohnsoniii said:


> wow, you Jitzy...
> 
> ...ARE RICH!!!


No, you just see how he spent his economic stimulus money. :lol:


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

jitzy said:


> this should be good ok I'm waiting with baited breath:huh_oh::helloooo:


May not be completely over the top, but considering there are 6 Yankees receiving the destruction, it'll leave one hell of a crater. :lol:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

forgop said:


> May not be completely over the top, but considering there are 6 Yankees receiving the destruction, it'll leave one hell of a crater. :lol:


In all honesty I'm really looking forward to it but you really didn't need to do anything.


----------



## forgop-cl (May 7, 2007)

jitzy said:


> In all honesty I'm really looking forward to it but you really didn't need to do anything.


Your ass was targeted all along anyway...the pre-emptive strike just made me lay the Smackdown even harder.


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Damn nice pickup! I wish I could ever buy Opus. All I've ever got have been thru trades. Oh.. and Liberties? Who'd buy them. :lol: (Oh yeah... me)


----------



## baba (Nov 5, 2007)

If you ever kick the habit - PM me and I will help you kick your addiction (and you can sendi me what you have left.


----------



## cooljcadetman (Jan 8, 2008)

very nice, let me know if these become too much a burden on you, i can take some off of you!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

someone has expensive taste.... :dribble:


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Great Great pick up


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

*Damn Joe!! Your the Opus pimp,huh? I love the No.2 & Super-Beli's:dribble: You the man bro!*


----------



## PMM88Jr (Apr 22, 2008)

Beautiful Acq's there. Totally envious here.


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

:whoohoo: Wow! This are top-cigars! Nice, veeeeeeeery nice!


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

great pick ups Joe


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Great snag!!


----------

